# DeLonghi MagnificaS Weak coffee



## D94ccm

Hi all,

I was bought one of the above machines for Christmas and having been away have only just got around to using it.

I have found that the coffee is very weak, I have made a number of cups, the instructions did warn that it would only produce quality coffee after about 4/5 cups.

Today the machine asked me to empty the drip tray and clean out the coffee grounds. When I did so I could see that lots of dry coffee grounds seemed to have not gone though the machine and had fallen "down the back" behind where the damp used coffee grounds had been collected. There was actually a lot of it, hence the weak coffee!

Am I doing something wrong here or is there a well known fault with this machine.

Thanks in advance from a coffee newbie


----------



## Daren

You might need to be more specific about what model the machine is. Would I be right in thinking it's a bean to cup machine? If so - the lack of control is one of the inherent drawbacks you get with b2c. That's why nearly everyone on this forum has separate grinder and espresso machines.

What coffee are you using?

Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## D94ccm

Thank you for the reply!

It's a.....

De'Longhi Magnifica ECAM22.110.B Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine

It also has a funnel for using already ground coffee (this is what I have been using so far). Their is a dial for configuring the coarseness of the beans. I have bought some today and will be testing it out when I get home.

Thoughts?


----------



## Daren

I'm not sure this is going to be the best forum to get the answers you need for the reasons given in my previous post. There are very few b2c machine owners on the forum.

Have you tried firing the question back to De'Longhi?

I don't want to take the shine off your new machine as I have no experience of it, but have you considered a separate grinder and espresso machine? They can be so much more rewarding in terms of interaction and taste in the cup. If you can't resolve the current problem and you are able to get a refund or exchange perhaps you might want to give that some consideration. If you do go that route then this forum is the place to be. Check in here before you buy and you will be given loads of first hand honest advice from experienced members.


----------



## D94ccm

Ok,

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Daren

Have you looked at the companies website? > http://www.delonghi.com/en-GB/products/coffee/coffee-makers/automatic-coffee-makers/magnifica-s-ecam-22110sb-0132213038/?TabSegment=support#

I noticed there is a Q&A specifically about weak coffee.


----------



## Daren

I hope I haven't scarred him away ?? Everyone's welcome here (except Anthorn







)


----------



## D94ccm

I did have a look earlier, didn't see much specifically, I'll take another look.

Thanks


----------



## D94ccm

Daren said:


> I hope I haven't scarred him away ?? Everyone's welcome here (except Anthorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


haha no you haven't!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> I hope I haven't scarred him away ?? Everyone's welcome here (except Anthorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh my god ,you said the A word ..........................


----------



## Daren

shoot me dead


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> shoot me dead


Nope we will burn you , on the pyre , with a jar and a mokka pot and a few kg of the L word......


----------



## Daren

For the benefit of D94ccm - it's a old in forum joke going back about 6 months ago. You must think we're a bunch of weirdo's. We're not - It's only Mrboots2u that is.


----------



## Ina

Hey, I have Delonghi Esam4000/4200 b2c machine, and initially i had exactly same problem when using ground coffee. As i figured out the secret is a) to only put the coffee when macine is ready for making a coffee, i.e all ligts are indicating it b) making sure the special knob position is adjusted to the spoon with a hoop of coffee c) doing it at 1cup level at time, as it cannot cope with two cups.

I shall admit i absolutely adore my machine when using with beans, i find it it is not really mastering ground coffee, so for that i used stove coffeetier







Hope this helps


----------



## Nate2205

Ina said:


> Hey, I have Delonghi Esam4000/4200 b2c machine, and initially i had exactly same problem when using ground coffee. As i figured out the secret is a) to only put the coffee when macine is ready for making a coffee, i.e all ligts are indicating it b) making sure the special knob position is adjusted to the spoon with a hoop of coffee c) doing it at 1cup level at time, as it cannot cope with two cups.
> 
> I shall admit i absolutely adore my machine when using with beans, i find it it is not really mastering ground coffee, so for that i used stove coffeetier    Hope this helps


 Old post but hoping some are still here! I have the Esam 4200, Im getting weak shots with beans and if i have the water at anything higher than minimum its like dish water. Ive tried tinkering with the grinder, have the strength up max, changed the temperature and made cups at every setting. Cant seem to sort it, im using the same beans my dad uses in his magnifica S and they come out stronger even in a long coffee with his strenth 3 quaters, not full. need help


----------



## PACMAN

Hi Nate, I have an ESAM5400 which I'm as sure as I can be is the same machine under the skin (same internals, just slightly different controls). If you've done the grinder mod to allow for a finer grind, then what I find works best is to do a double dose single cup rather than a single dose double cup (if you follow my drift). I have the temp on the hottest, though to be honest, I've not played with the temp much. What I've found is that, when adjusting the grind, you need to do it when the grinder is working and it then takes another 1 or 2 coffees for the grind to settle down. I've got the grind as fine as I can go without the machine taking ages to pour a coffee and sound like it's being strangled. I have the 'beans' qty setting on the mid point (3 out of 5) and the water on the second setting (2 out of 4).


----------

